
The Future is PHP - nreece
http://phpimpact.wordpress.com/2007/04/06/the-future-is-php/
======
edw519
The future of April 6, 2007 is the past of May 22, 2008.

------
stcredzero
It's the future as much as VB is the future.

------
fedecarg
the future is today

